# Bovril



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

I like Bovril .... on bread, in gravy, with Jam, on apples etc etc. Does anyone know if it is sold here?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bovril on Jam & apples??  Are you pregnant?! 

I have seen it here, but it's harder to find than Marmite or Vegemite.


----------

